# FSCPD 902 Rest in Peace



## fscpd907

*FSCPD 902 [Katie M. Hickey] Rest in Peace*

*We all miss you *

*Framingham State College Police Department*

*Katie M. Hickey*
Thursday, August 10, 2006

*W*ATERTOWN -- Katie Marie Hickey, 25, of Watertown, died unexpectedly Monday, Aug. 7, 2006.

Born in Cambridge, daughter of Donald and June (Fraser) Hickey of Watertown, she was raised in Medway and lived for the past several years in Watertown.

A graduate of Medway High School, Class of 1998, Ms. Hickey continued her education at Stonehill College in Easton, graduating with a degree in criminal justice, and from the Special State Police Academy with Class #14.

For several years, she had been employed as a Police Officer with the Framingham State College Police Department. On April 10, Ms. Hickey was employed as a student officer with the Watertown Police Department, and was currently enrolled at the MBTA Transit Police Academy in Quincy with Class #16 MPOC.

An all scholastic softball player, Ms. Hickey had a passion for softball and baseball, excelling as a softball player at Medway High School and at Stonehill College. She was named Boston Globe Player of the Year in 1998 and led the National Collegiate Athletic Association Division II women's softball in doubles in 2000, and was the recipient of numerous awards and citations.

She was invited to try out for the U.S. Olympic softball team. When she was not playing softball or baseball, she was an avid Red Sox fan. In her spare time she enjoyed going to the theater, trips to Connecticut, but most of all, being with her family.

Besides her parents, she leaves her sisters, Kara Ann Hickey and her fiance, Jamie Pomeroy, of Plymouth and Kristy Lynn Meserve and her husband, Paul, of East Bridgewater; and many loving aunts, uncles, cousins, devoted friends and classmates.
She was the granddaughter of the late Ralph and Virginia (Garafalo) Fraser and John and Phyllis "Tia" (Forster) Hickey.

A funeral service with honors will be held Saturday, Aug. 12, at 9:15 a.m., from the Brasco and Sons Memorial, 773 Moody St., Waltham, with a Mass of Christian burial in celebration of her life, at 10:30 a.m., at St. Patrick's Church, 212 Main St., Watertown.
Burial will be private.

Visiting hours will be held Friday, Aug. 11, from 4 to 8 p.m., at the funeral home. Parking attendants will be on duty.

Instead of flowers, memorial donations may be made to the Watertown Police Athletic League, 34 Cross St., Watertown, MA 02472.


----------



## Gil

Very sad news :rose: :sad:

Katie has been a MassCops member since 2003. I only had the occasion to chat with her a few times, she seemed like a very nice person. It is very sad when someone so young passes on. My thoughts are with her and her family. God bless.

Rest in peace Katie


----------



## CampusOfficer

Wow!  My thoughts and prayers are also with her family, friends and colleagues at FSCPD.


----------



## Metro239

Rest in peace Katie.


----------



## badgebunny

I only met Katie once for a few minutes, but just in that time she had a presence about her that made me feel as though I had known her forever. 

My deepest sympathies to Katie's family and friends!

Katie keep every one safe in the place that you rest just as you did here as I know you will.


----------



## LKat20

I will never forget you Katie...your laughter and smile will always be in my heart. I have so many memories with you that I will always look back upon with a smile. Thank you for allowing me to be a part of your life.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

My goodness... so young and so much to offer. May she rest in peace and her friends and family find comfort in their time of need. :rose:


----------



## 94c

would it be out of line to ask what happened?


----------



## tango2

My thoughts and prayers are also with her family,friends and FSCPD.


----------



## Gil

At the time of her death I believe that Katie was in the MBTA Academy for Watertown, she was scheduled to graduate in September.


----------



## soxrock75

94c said:


> would it be out of line to ask what happened?


It seems as though a "shining star" was lost. Does it really matter how? My thoughts and prayers go out to her family and those that knew her.


----------



## SouthSideCobras

I would like to take this opportunity to thank the following departments for their fine service today honoring Katie: Waltham, Watertown, Massachusetts State Police, Framingham State, Northeastern, Bentley, Bridgewater State, Northbridge, Fitchburg, Umass and the 16th MPOC Transit Academy. The family and friends deeply appreciate your support during this tuff time.


----------



## PVD24

My thoughts and Prayers go out to Katie's family.. We were both up for a job, and got to know each other... She was a great kid... Your in my thoughts Katie.. RIP


----------



## Todd

Though I didn't know her, I send condolences to her family. I know how hard it is to lose a loved.


----------



## Crvtte65

Rest in peace:rose: , you will be missed.


----------



## daveh

So strange, you know, a person can PM us, e-mail us, or even talk to us for a few minutes; once we know they are not with us anymore, those seemingly small events seem so treasured. 

Treasure the ones you love. Tomorrow they may not be here.

Though I only chatted with Katie a few times, she seemed very dedicated to policing and seemed to put her heart in the things that she did. My thoughts are with her and with everyone who seems to have been blessed with knowing her.


----------



## kttref

I did not know her, won't claim to have ever even spoken to her...but it's never easy losing a loved one. My thoughts go out to her family and close friends. RIP Katie.

You know what's odd...something as small as sharing a name/age with someone makes you truly think about your own mortality just a little bit more...


----------



## MVS

I know there are folks at FSCPD that are struggling with Katie's passing. She was a friend to many over there. My condolences to her family, friends, colleagues at FSCPD and classmates at the MBTA academy.

She was loved by many, 
She'll continue to live in the hearts of many.


----------



## mpd61

Condolences from all of us here at Massasoit. Our thoughts are with Watertown, Framingham, and the MBTA classmates..........


----------



## SouthSideCobras

http://www.nawbl.com/pressroom/ Some good pictures of Katie playing the game she loved.


----------



## lpwpd722

This is another sad loss for the L.E. community. My deepest sympathy to Katie's family and friends. Never miss the opportunity to tell someone you love them or you care. It means the world.


----------



## mr.anttrax

My condolences to her family, friends, and colleagues at FSCPD. RIP.


----------



## Opie

My Thoughts and prayers are with Katie's family! RIP


----------



## tomahawk

Rest in peace Katie, my thoughts and prayers are with your family and all of your colleagues. :rose:


----------



## MVS

Guest Book:

http://www.legacy.com/BostonGlobe/DeathNotices.asp?Page=LifeStory&PersonId=18809161


----------



## fscpd907

Thanks for the overwhelming amount of support. Katie was an incredible person and touched the lives of many. She certainly had a big impact on my life and will be missed.


----------



## badgebunny

If Tears Could Build A Stairway


If tears could build a stairway
and memories a lane
I would walk right up to Heaven
and bring you back again.

No farewell words were spoken
No time to say "Goodbye"
you were gone before I knew it,
and only God knows why.

My heart still aches with sadness,
and secret tears still flow,
what it meant to love you-
no one can ever know.

But now I know you want me
to mourn for you no more;
to remember all the happy times,
life still has much in store.

Since you'll never be forgotten,
I pledge to you today-
a hallowed place within my heart
is where you'll always stay.


----------



## fscpd903

Katie,
You are our friend, our colleague, our sister and our mentor. You are a wonderful, caring, thoughtful person who touched all of our lives on a daily basis. We love you, we miss you and we will never forget you. You will be in our hearts and minds and we know you will be watching over us.


----------



## fscpd907

Looking sharp in "Baby Blue"

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=29984730&imageID=981418434&MyToken=ff5d191e-5ae7-4e92-a4b2-2a5000983d4e


----------



## SSPO#11

We will always remember you Katie.....the good times we had can never be forgotten. You were always a rock....the toughest girl I have ever met in my life. We are going to miss you and think about you forever.....FSCPD will never have a crew like we had.

#11


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

I did not meet Katie but she seemed like a nice person and a great officer. My prayers go out to family friends and Framingham State and Watertown PD they lost a finest of their finest!


----------



## 94c

R. I. P.


----------



## MVS

*Police Officer's Prayer to Saint Michael*Saint Michael, heaven's glorious commissioner of police,who once so neatly and successfully cleared God's premisesof all its undesirables, look with kindly and professionaleyes on your earthly force.

Give us cool heads, stout hearts, and uncanny flair for investigation and wise judgment.

Make us the terror of burglars, the friend of children and law-abiding citizens, kind to strangers, polite to bores, strict with law-breakers and impervious to temptations.

You know, Saint Michael, from your own experiences with the devil, that the police officer's lot on earth is not always a happy one; but your sense of duty that so pleased God, your hard knocks that so surprised the devil, and your angelic self-control give us inspiration.

And when we lay down our night sticks, enroll us in your heavenly force, where we will be as proud to guard the throne of God as we have been to guard the city of all the people. Amen. 







​


----------



## SouthSideCobras

A few good pictures of Student Officer Hickey:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=89523586&imageID=1177422002&MyToken=7968bce8-3857-489d-8cc6-1f6387c732bd

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=89523586&imageID=1177431942&MyToken=fee96c63-a995-46b9-bded-c8dc26e13e4c

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=89523586&imageID=1174242727&MyToken=37f51a11-9883-4271-b124-768acf989608


----------



## kttref

Thanks for posting...pictures are a great way to remember those we've lost.


----------



## NEPS

I did not know Katie, but I saw the effect her death had on my department's recruits who attended the transit academy.

I must respectfully disagree with the member who said, "Does it really matter how?" The silence of our profession regarding these deaths is one of the reasons why they keep happening. They are preventable, but officers must acknowledge that they happen, talk about why they happen. We have overcome our hesitancy to critique the performance of fallen officers so that those left behind will have a better chance in the next confrontation. (We hope that the dead officer would want his or her brothers and sisters to learn how to stay alive.) These deaths take more of us than armed confrontations and yet consume nearly none of our training time. They should be covered as another aspect of officer survival.

Perhaps a public web forum is not the place to discuss Katie's death, yet to not even be able to say... Well, out of deference to the apparent feelings of other members and because I am new here, I won't say what little I know to be true (and I admit I know _very_ little).

Attitudes in our profession about failure, toughness, secretiveness, and our occupations as our identities are why we don't admit this kind of death and a good part of why they keep happening. In saying this I stress again that I did not know Katie, know very little about her, and that I am talking generally about a problem I believe exists in policing.

I mean no disrespect to Officer Hickey or any who mourn her (as I do without even knowing her). She died what I sadly consider to be a police officer's death. I have seen these deaths before and I speak this way out of a hope that others share my wish not to see one again.

May flights of angels sing thee to thy rest, Officer Hickey.


----------



## Guest

NEPS said:


> I must respectfully disagree with the member who said, "Does it really matter how?" The silence of our profession regarding these deaths is one of the reasons why they keep happening. They are preventable, but officers must acknowledge that they happen, talk about why they happen. We have overcome our hesitancy to critique the performance of fallen officers so that those left behind will have a better chance in the next confrontation. (We hope that the dead officer would want his or her brothers and sisters to learn how to stay alive.) These deaths take more of us than armed confrontations and yet consume nearly none of our training time. They should be covered as another aspect of officer survival.
> 
> Perhaps a public web forum is not the place to discuss Katie's death, yet to not even be able to say... Well, out of deference to the apparent feelings of other members and because I am new here, I won't say what little I know to be true (and I admit I know _very_ little).
> 
> Attitudes in our profession about failure, toughness, secretiveness, and our occupations as our identities are why we don't admit this kind of death and a good part of why they keep happening. In saying this I stress again that I did not know Katie, know very little about her, and that I am talking generally about a problem I believe exists in policing.


She was very young, died suddenly, and no one wants to talk about what happened. I think everyone has figured it out by now.

BTW....I agree with you. I don't think the ostrich approach is the best way to deal with it, but since I didn't know her, it's not my place to say anything.


----------



## fscpd907

I started this thread as a dedication to all the good times shared on and off the job with Katie. I felt it was a good place for others to share their experiences or offer support to her family, friends, co-workers, and academy classmates. I knew that everyone would respectfully read between the lines and understand the circumstances surrounding her death. 

Katie's death brought to light a "disease" that affects too many other Police Officers. It definitely should not be a taboo subject among our profession. I feel many Officers think that seeking professional help for depression is a sign of weakness or fear losing their job. For the most part we see the bad in people on a daily basis and it definitely has an effect on our personal lives.


----------

